# Clever/Amusing Names :D



## Metalbeard (Jul 21, 2010)

Just wondering if any one names thier pets with Clever or Funny names? 

I named my Orange phase Beardie Plumpkin, because hes a Fatty and orange. 
My Jungle Carpet Tarzan, cause Jungle you get it ? lol. 
Striped Carpet is Zeelo, cause Striped like a Zebra and the 'lo' comes from cleopatra cause of her asp story...

Also Saw a GTP called Shrek cause its green and all mean. 

Give me some Funny names and the story why


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 21, 2010)

My pinecone (tiliqua rugosa rugosa) is named Briss. Seems obscure, but the guy I brought him off (great to deal with, if you have an account here, cheers!) was away in Brisbourne when I first contacted him. When I was sent pictures the filename was 'Brissie', so I've since named my little pinecone 'Briss' or 'Brissie'.
My bearded is called Rem, but I've nicknamed him 'Fierce'... I don't think anyone needs to guess why.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a pair of black and white Diamond Pythons that I've named "King Diamond" (if there are any metalheads on here) and "Oreo" obviously because she black and white...


----------



## mummabear (Jul 21, 2010)

Unfortunately mine is not clever but just a lack of imagination. I called my first Amyae pair Prickly for the male and Pear for the female. As that is just what they remind me of in appearance. A Prickly pear plant.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have 2 Murray Darlings called Shoelace and Zipper and my coastals are called, Charlie, Angel and Salvo


----------



## punisherSIX (Jul 21, 2010)

Not clever but my friend called one of his EWD's Van Damme


----------



## Metalbeard (Jul 21, 2010)

> Shoelace and Zipper


 They are cool names!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 21, 2010)

Pepper: first handling she kept doing mini lunges toward my hand and looked like she was sneezing

Nitro: first handling he 'exploded' out of his tub and didn't slow down for several months.

DK: for the first 2 months people asked what her name was ... "Dont Know'' was the answer, and it stuck, but got shortened to DK

Shiloh: was always hiding or running back to her hide, i commented "oh, you're a shy little thing" which morphed into Shiloh !

Freckles: pretty self expanitory, he's a Darwin but looking at him head on, he has Freckles !


----------



## miley_take (Jul 21, 2010)

My first snake, my male bredli is called Paradox - A statement contrary to received opinion... not many people here keep snakes, let alone a teenage girl :lol: , my female bredli is called Laila - means dark beauty (she was classed as classic) and my new scrub will be Liana - which is a long, twisty strangler vine in rainforests :lol:


----------



## My_Snakey (Jul 21, 2010)

Arthur my scrub was named when I couldn't think of anything and didn't know his sex. Someone told me "how can we name it if we don't know if it's an Arthur or Martha". I chose Arthur 

Grinner came from 2 reasons...Grinspoon is my favourite band and we were listening to them on the way home from picking him up. Their motto thing is Grinners are Winners. The second reason is I think that a snake looks like it's grinning with the part near it's mouth (don't know the correct name).


If I was to get another scrub (doubt it though) I would want to name her Lillith


----------



## eitak (Jul 21, 2010)

Nit clever names, but I really like them 

My two spotteds (only have one now though) Otis and Baby (house of a thousands courpse' reference)

My two diamonds Cecil n Bettie ( I really love the name Cecil, my partner chose Bettie)


----------



## Ingrid (Jul 21, 2010)

Murray Darling hatchling :Fergus.. just really suits him.


----------



## cris (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a python called monty, as in Monty Python :lol: (just joking my snakes cant even hear)


----------



## dechnicz-face (Jul 21, 2010)

Coastal carpets: Rorschach (watchmen) and Leonidas (300)
Diamonds: Poppet (as in 'allo poppet from Pirates of the Caribbean) and govna (cos it ties in with poppet)
Bredli: Motley (as in motley crue cos im a metalhead and i was reading Nikki Sixx's diary when i went to pick him up)
Jungle: Jigsaw
Thick tail: Bert (not really sure why i called him that)
Storrs monitor: Bear (as in bear grylls)


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 21, 2010)

well me big coastal, (he was big when i got him) is named " pinkie" as a food joke 
my female stimsons is named after her localitie " alice" 
and my gold diamonds are harkimer and zichonia 
and ive got one hatchie coastal that i call bitie mc.bite bite 

and i havent found names for all the others yet


----------



## python78 (Jul 21, 2010)

we called our snake Lilith but I tend to call her everything from Lilith to lil, lilly,lilly-pilly or when she is being clumsy with her rat and eating upside down I call her Silly Lilly.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2010)

Got a stimson called Barney Stimson after Barney Stintson on How I met your mother.. Different spelling last names but close enough for a laugh...


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 21, 2010)

Have a Darwin with a green wash colour called Lorne - after the green dude in Angel - who was named after Lorne Green the actor [ Dad in Bonanza ] . Who would call their kid Lorne [ lawn ] Green ?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jul 21, 2010)

quote does not work so not bothering to reply


----------



## Metalbeard (Jul 21, 2010)

> bitie mc.bite bite


LOL i Name my First snake "Snakey Mcsnakesnake" good to see some one thinks the same way,


----------



## My_Snakey (Jul 21, 2010)

I also call Grinner...

Turd Head (when I'm angry at him lol)
Grin (when Im casual with him)
Grinny Winny (when I'm cutesy with him)

I think I'm still getting use to the name Grinner as it seems a little....strange lol


----------



## jack (Jul 21, 2010)

male tamworth locality redbelly called "psue"...


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a horse called Nav (navman) because all of the travelling he did before I got him, a ginger cat called York (same as the duchess of yorks hair) and 7 chooks - bbq, roast, freaky, feral, cashew, peanut (satay) and Darlin.


----------



## TA1PAN (Jul 21, 2010)

My blonde spotted is called hamish,my other spotted messiah,and my coastal osiris


----------



## grizz (Jul 21, 2010)

Jungles Stilly and Husky (Shortened Chainsaws)


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 21, 2010)

Bredli male is called Romeo. he was born on Valentines day. and sucha stud!


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 21, 2010)

jack said:


> male tamworth locality redbelly called "psue"...


haha ha ha


----------



## mrdose (Jul 21, 2010)

Mines probably more stupid than anything.. My mrs wouldn't let me call my olive oliva so to spite her his name is Enrique Rodriguez


----------



## PhilK (Jul 21, 2010)

I name my snakes after diseases.. I had Scurvy, and now I have Rubella and Typhus.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 21, 2010)

My bredli's name is Jagger, after Mick Jagger, who is looking decidedly reptilian in later stages in life.

My female MD is Skype, because I bought her just before coming to Vietnam, and left her at home with my partner, and now I only see her over.... Skype! (but we've shortened it to Skip)

And male MD is Barry, after Barry White, who "loves the sexy slither of a lady snake" (Simpons reference)

And Cranky the beardie... self-explanatory.


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 21, 2010)

My budgie is called Smuggler.


----------



## Steve-83 (Jul 21, 2010)

My Diamond python is called Neil Diamond lol


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 21, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> My budgie is called Smuggler.


 
now that is a clever and amusing name :lol:


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 21, 2010)

Stick(y) - because the first thing he struck at was a stick. Tagged it and got stuck. 
Charlie - because he reminded me of labrador. Blond, cheeky, and retarded.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 21, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> My budgie is called Smuggler.


 I was so amazed when I heard that name for a budgie for the first time at the Brisbane Bird Vet.. but then every 3rd budgie that came in was called smuggler! Hahaha very popular choice and always a good laugh.

My first 2 chooks I owned were called Zinger and Nugget and my oscar fish was called Oliver


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 21, 2010)

Butch - A very feisty Levis Levis

Nugungo - I don't know why I called a Levis Levis that... lol

Mr Pumpleton - A super fat Cunninghams

Zeki - A blind cunninghams, apparently it means 'to see' in arabic


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 21, 2010)

hooch..
we used to have a cat called fridge


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 21, 2010)

My cat is called Mr Bigglesworth.


----------



## Joemal (Jul 21, 2010)

My big coastal is called Poofy.


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 21, 2010)

i picked two waters up not long ago from a maccas carpark and was thinking of naming them Big Mac and French Fries (mac and frenchie) OR just calling them bazza and shazza.


----------



## Hsut77 (Jul 21, 2010)

My first carpet python I named Axminster, Axie for short, but nobody gets it. At least it amuses me.


----------



## reptishack101 (Jul 21, 2010)

yer i was all ways saying bob marly when i was younger so i finally got 2 coastal carpets a few years ago and called the male bob and the female marly then the female passed away now i just got a random bob XD


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 21, 2010)

my two coastals are called Mortisha and gomez


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 21, 2010)

A friends turtle is named Shelly lol


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 21, 2010)

good to see all the names

i just number mine no imagination i guess


but i did name my old cat prick and the new cat spot (although was pure black when i got him)
and my dog spaz


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 21, 2010)

I named my jungle carpet python Elvira because she is the female dracula.....and my python is female.....but then I found out pythons dont have fangs....or boobs lol and she doesnt even bite...so really it doesnt work...but i like the name lol


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 21, 2010)

my brothers scrub is called napalm LOL and it lays waste to anything it wants


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 21, 2010)

Hsut77 said:


> My first carpet python I named Axminster, Axie for short, but nobody gets it. At least it amuses me.



lol some people are slow sometimes
My MD is called Ozzy after a good friend who called one of his dogs my name was fitting that the day i got my snake Ozzy got in contact with me... Also have a 15 mth old Neapolitain mastiff bitch called Leena as all the mastifs i've ever had [4] have always leant on me every chansc they got be a lap dogs if i gave then an inch


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a cat called RC which is short for Recycled Cat because she was found at the local recycling depot. We used to have a turtle called Sircum-size for obvious reasons if you look at their head. Another cat called Homer- se)(ual because she/he was a hermaphrodite.


----------



## 1stprincess (Jul 21, 2010)

I called my MD Princess as i thought it suited her.. My baby spottie is Scalez, but nicknamed Shnapps, as thats all she did for the first month. i have a Jack Russel, named Jaqueline Grace, when i get my boy im going to name him Jackson Russell, and my cat is Angelica Joyce, angel for short. My nephew wanted to name her Joyce, so we settled on that as a second name.. Like kids animals need two names for when you are angry with them...


----------



## miley_take (Jul 22, 2010)

1stprincess said:


> Like kids animals need two names for when you are angry with them...


 
hahahaha! Classic!


----------



## 5potted (Jul 22, 2010)

My wheatbelt stimmie is Africa, as her colours reminded me of a giraffe. And the boy I got with her I named Hunter as first time I handled him he bit me and I wanted it to go along with the whole Africa theme.

Also I married three weeks ago and at the reception my mother bought a fish to go in a centerpiece which we named Shirley as my new last name is Temple... Unfortunately she only lasted 5 days past the wedding :S glad to say the marriage has lasted longer than that so far


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 22, 2010)

had a budgie called Speedo

have a darwin called Lucy.
Google search Lucy and Darwin's Theory to get an explination...no time to write it all hahah


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 22, 2010)

Jannico said:


> My cat is called Mr Bigglesworth.



A friend of mine had a cat called that too! It was a Black ragdoll x!


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jungletrans said:


> Have a Darwin with a green wash colour called Lorne - after the green dude in Angel - who was named after Lorne Green the actor [ Dad in Bonanza ] . Who would call their kid Lorne [ lawn ] Green ?


 ooh i love lorne  hes probs my fave actor when he was alive  R.I.P andy hallett


----------



## Nikki99 (Jul 22, 2010)

I named my childrens Felix as in Felix the cat, just for the fact that he is obviously not a cat! 

I named my diamond Monty, but not for the monty python fact - believe it or not, cause I haven't watched them. I shortened diamond, to diamonty - hence Monty. But since learning about monty python, I have renamed him Monster!


----------



## blakehose (Jul 22, 2010)

I was thinking about calling one of my snakes William Snakespeare... But decided it was too long.


----------



## danandgaye (Jul 22, 2010)

named my coastal Slash.... wanted something different was listening to Slash's new album everyday for about a week before i got him and after i picked him up and got back in the car G'n'R was on the stereo...no way i was calling him Axl cause didnt want to name him after a tosser!!!!...lol


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 22, 2010)

My crocodile is called Irwin (after Steve Irwin)
My male darwin is called Charles (after Charles Darwin)

Not really funny or witty, but slightly memorial to some amazing blokes.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 22, 2010)

One of my juvenile green tree pythons is called lemony snickets and my childreni is called monty I'm sure u can guess the movie and my othe gtp when I pick it up n sat nite or Sunday will be called snap dragon as in the pretty flowers lol I also have a coastal called carmella as in the queen of the damned she's is oh so cranky 24/7


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

I named my Galah Ruby


----------



## Tinky (Jul 23, 2010)

Had a Peach Face called Bill, as in Bill Peach
the I got Trill, named after the bird seed, (he lasted 21 years)

The dog at the end of the road was named 50 Eggs, (from Cool Hand Luke)

Now have Bearded Dragon Bolt, because that is what he did when we first tried to handle him. Now he is fat layz, hand fed and the name is ironic.
Other Beardie is Elvis Jnr. Why - Because thats what happens when you let an 8yo name your new pet. And no there is no Elvis or Elvis Snr.

Finally have a Coastal called Tails, because that is mostly what it is 5% head 95% tail.

Next will be Zebidy from Magic roundabout or Biscuit.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 23, 2010)

The two MD adults that we got as babies we named Isis and Osiris (husband and wife Gods in mythology) not bad for a prospective breeding pair, till I found out later the couple in question only had one son.... ah well, there goes the breeding progeam!!!!!

The baby MD I called Tiny, cause of it's size in comparison to the adults...... gonna be fun introducing him as an adult in a few years...... meet Tiny!!!!


----------



## Michaelis (Aug 10, 2010)

My snakes name is Michaelis, not very creative, at first it was Cleopatra, but I'm pretty sure he's a boy, so it was then Michael, but it was snakish enough, so I added 'is' on the end, but it is pronounced heaps different to Michael.


----------



## bracey91 (Aug 10, 2010)

I named my
Beardy "spyro" after "spryo the dragon" my favourite playstation game


----------



## maanz641 (Aug 10, 2010)

my bhp is sproket ,gtp is nyoka and spotteds are pebble,bones,minka and moosh, had a stimmy his name is trousa and another spotted named wakeye but a mate has them now


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 10, 2010)

was gonna name my feisty jungles Elna and Brother (sewing machine brands)
but came up with Nut (egyptian sky godess) and Ra, (egyptian sun god) cos shes a nut and he may as well have yelled Ra every time he launched himself at me.

salt and pepper - golden tails

Flemma - gtf (cos its green and i had a friend called Emma who loved frogs and died a few years ago)

missy the explorer (shingleback that does nothing but explore and i refuse to call Dora)
Dash (another shingleback that is so cheeky and sometimes plays a game where he watches me, then dashes away, stops looks around and waits, then if i take another step he dashes, stops and waits,...lol,..crazy critter)

Hotman (beardy officially called Kyro) but is called hotman cos hes such a hot man.

Newman - a diamond ive had for 8 months that im still looking for a name for,....


----------



## raaaa (Aug 10, 2010)

were i used to work we had a pair of stimsons so we named em lisa and bart 
i also have a dove named soap. noone ever gets it


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 10, 2010)

My big bluey I was just given is named Colossal! He's a big muscular guy!


----------



## Polycarp (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a big male called "Boris" from "ouroboros", which is an ancient symbol of a snake eating its own tail.. he was a bit of a boomba when I got him.. looks like he'd eat anything... also a girl called "queenie"... for obvious reason.. and a small unknown called "snappy snap snap".. or "ouch you bastard".. depending on if he tags me or not..


----------



## Akasha81 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wilson: Our 18mth old Beardie, as he was always 'looking over the fence'.... also bizzaire as that's my partner's last name..
Dick and Pussy: Baby beardies, one dominant the other submissive..
Akasha: My first ever reltile, a 2yo coastal.
Napoleon: Akasha's future husband, our latest addition to our family, this was already his name ans I love it!
Blueboy, Purple Snappy and Pink Fatty: 3 tiny blonde macs, not named yet but that's the colour of their water bowls..
Turboten and Indianna: 2 cats who love adventure and are very fast!
PooPoo: Brown male guinea pig.. kids named him.

too many others to mention but their the best names..


----------



## Noxious (Aug 10, 2010)

My big male imbricata is called Andy, or Angry Anderson.

Have a stimmie called jake - jake the snake

rest are pretty standard names


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 10, 2010)

'Lolly' cause she is a sweet yummy python(carpet)as in the Allens lollies ....'Zigzag' cause she is a spotted python .....and my husband says why dont ya just give em normal names blah bah blah (cause I wanted some inventive names for my water pythons) so I jokingly said ''FINE ,THEIR NAMES ARE TREVOR AND KYLIE" and it stuck ....but its been shortened to Trev and Kyles 
and my big boy is Shamu ...


----------



## ShepQLD (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a Stimson called 'Narja' (most of my animals have been named out of 'the lion the witch and the wardrobe') Narja is a mix of Narnia and Jadus (Jadus was my fabulous dog who passed just before I got Narja)
My new Diamond Pythons name is 'Micah' - means Angel of the Divine Plan - (watches over spiritual evolution and reaveals the next steps of our path) 
My dogs are Caspian and Corin (again out the lion the witch and the wardrobe books)
My Regent Parrot is Merlyn
My cockatiels are Ghost and Ryder
My Budgies are Jo and Connie, Moonface and Silky, Washalot and Saucepan. (all out of The Enchanted Wood)
and my turtle is "Albert Algea" (he was covered in slime when I first got him)


----------



## MrThumper (Aug 10, 2010)

My Bredli's are Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## jordo (Aug 10, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> My pinecone (tiliqua rugosa rugosa) is named Briss. Seems obscure, but the guy I brought him off (great to deal with, if you have an account here, cheers!) was away in Brisbourne when I first contacted him. When I was sent pictures the filename was 'Brissie', so I've since named my little pinecone 'Briss' or 'Brissie'.
> My bearded is called Rem, but I've nicknamed him 'Fierce'... I don't think anyone needs to guess why.



Haha I didn't even realise that, I must have uploaded the pics on the computer with the brissie ones so they were all in the same folder.


----------



## DANS_DIAMOND (Aug 10, 2010)

my 4 year old son came up with the name for our diamond python Sir Wraps-a-lot and our rabbits name in Carrots


----------



## DANS_DIAMOND (Aug 10, 2010)

sorry didn't think it posted first time


----------



## ScalyMung (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a pair of ferrets named Frank and Stein !!!!!!!!!!!!! and i've got a blackhead named Zit also big monitors need to be respected so i've got a 
MR. Rosenburg [hopefully a MRS. Rosenburg in a few weeks time] nearly forgot had a turtle called touche after the cartoon
Cheers Deano


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 11, 2010)

i have a female jag called bianca after mick jaggers ex wife


----------



## buchanan (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 2 Eastern long neck turtles called, Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Python_Player (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a Coastal called Anubis (Egyptian God of the dead) or Nubi (newbie) for short cause he is my first snake and ima learning all i can


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 14, 2010)

my female jungle hatchling is named kerrigan man shes a downright biatch xD


----------



## Holylemon (Aug 14, 2010)

All my pets are named after herbs and spices, my beardies name is sage


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 14, 2010)

my first frog was caled picassio after the book and artist.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Aug 28, 2010)

my old spotted was named moto moto after the stud hippo in madagasca 2
new jungle is called medusa
my cat is called savage (was a wiled lil turd as a kitten verry mellow now)


----------



## n1cky83 (Aug 28, 2010)

My beardie is called Zilla as in baby godzilla
and my Staffy's name is Trouble.


----------



## leighroy6 (Aug 28, 2010)

my older sister called her bearded dragon raptor (coz she likes to think he wishes he was a raptor )


----------



## MC-Boks (Aug 28, 2010)

I named my male bredli, Boks. I got him late 2007, around the time of the Rugby World Cup and decided to name him after the winning team. I had a bit of a scare after deciding this as it looked like the Poms might win. I'm so glad the didn't so Double Ya!! the Springboks!!!


----------



## vgnfe41s (Sep 7, 2010)

Diamond python this is a weird stroy but when he first hatched he was doing a spin in the air and was acting spastic So i named him BLAZE like a tornado blaze lmao he still does it now when he come out for mini walks


----------



## ubermensch (Sep 7, 2010)

My Diamond is called "Dratini" 
I wanted a Pokemon that looked like a snake, but all the actual snake pokemon kind of suck.
I'm just waiting till she evolves and flies me away >.>


----------



## suzpect (Sep 7, 2010)

bredli - waverly dnt ask me gf begged me to let her pic her name
coastal- lil rascal / rascal cause he always tries to bite me on the face nowhere else but the face i called him somthing else but im moving to gf parents soon and they have a kid so rascal it is lol


----------



## nazza (Sep 8, 2010)

My stimmy is called Princess Larrakia, the funny bit is I named her Princess cause thats what my son's ex said he calls his penis. Hahah he will kill me if he reads this! I added the more formal Larrakia as she is from the NT.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 8, 2010)

some crackups on here guys!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Sep 8, 2010)

We called our first snake, a Stimpson, Harriette because Harry Potter was big at the time and he could talk to snakes.

We called our Diamond Strangles because that is what they do to their food.

Funny, maybe not but it amuses us.


----------



## animallove (Sep 8, 2010)

> Nit clever names, but I really like them
> 
> My two spotteds (only have one now though) Otis and Baby (house of a thousands courpse' reference)
> 
> My two diamonds Cecil n Bettie ( I really love the name Cecil, my partner chose Bettie)


 
i love the name cecil its the name of one of my rabbits, the other is bently.

these arnt snakes but we had a turtle called frankin as in the "franklin the turtle" tv show and our other turtle is yurtle as in the dr suess book. one of my cats is meow meow, my sister named it... very creative ay. and our staffy is arnie. because we thought he would be a muscley dog like arnold schwartzneger.. hes not, hes fat!


----------



## Luohanfan (Sep 9, 2010)

My Mac's are called, Striker and Chance.. 
I'm sure you can guess why lol


----------



## barish (Jan 1, 2011)

when i get my snake im calling it reggie just cause it sounds cool


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 1, 2011)

Male beardy: William shatner the third

Female beardy: Penelope H Megadeth

Female spotted: Walker texas ranger AKA The enemy of rightiousness


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 1, 2011)

Named my mums Darwin Bigfoot ahah no feet, Named my Monitor Asus after the actual monitor brand, Then when my little sis got a Murray Darling I suggested the name Bunyip only worked because we already had Bigfoot.

---------- Post added 01-Jan-11 at 04:14 PM ----------

Then a mates Jungle is named Snappy for obvious reasons.


----------



## pepsi111 (Jan 1, 2011)

i called my coastal cross bredli SHAGGY because its a carpet python ( shaggy rug ) and if someone comes ova ill be like have you sean shaggy ( it sounds like a dogs name so they won't expect a snake ) =]


----------



## steppo94 (Jan 1, 2011)

called my male coastal Hindy, after the great Nathan Hindmarsh, and in some way, snakes do look like eels as well


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 1, 2011)

My Coastals are called boots and handbag


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 1, 2011)

ok i used to have a turtle called pricilla and a pair of bluies called hannibal and clarice. nagini the soptted. 

my current are 
beardies: freddo (big n red) skittles (cos shes fruity and i like the red ones) rosie (cos shes beautiful like a rose) peaches (cos shes sooo sweet) stumpy (only has half a tail) digits (missing her toe tips)

water dragons: peanut (jeff dunham reference) cashew(gives us a mix bag or nuts) 

pygme beardies: natiri and zoomer (dubbed by a friends kids) shes pretty and hes fast haha

and two bluies that need names lol also lots of bubs needing names haha


----------



## MamaBear (Jan 3, 2011)

A friend suggested I name my childrens hatchy 'Severus Snake' which I thought was hilarious! I would have too, if I didn't hate Snape! I've named it Smaug, as in the dragon from The Hobbit.


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 3, 2011)

I named my male woma Nibbler, after the little niblonian on Futurama that eats everything.


----------



## gavgav (Jan 3, 2011)

im going to call my jungle diablo and my wife is calling her stimpson ruby


----------



## monitor-mania (Jan 3, 2011)

New Edition Murray Darling called Tiger!


----------



## micksta9 (Jan 3, 2011)

New Woma we have who's a huge boy for his age Julius Squeezer, and our Stimson's named little Bart


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jan 3, 2011)

I've named my 2 jungles Ellie-Mae & Jethro! I decided to go with a tv name as they're parents are Tarzan & Jane.


----------



## hurcorh (Jan 3, 2011)

someone always has a snake called trouser


----------



## MissVampz (Jan 4, 2011)

I named my stimsons Dante after a devil hunter in a PS2-PS3 game series (I'm such a nerd)


----------



## Sarah11 (Jan 4, 2011)

hehe i must say this is very unoriginal but i named my spotted python Monty


----------



## Funkstaa (Jan 4, 2011)

My spotted the poor boy was named fluffy by hubby so if people come over he doesnt like he can say he's getting 'fluffy' out so they think its a cute little dog, jungles were shanti and moglie from the jungle book, beardies are big mama n big papa caus they will be one day : p


----------



## dossy (Jan 4, 2011)

no weird reptile names but my dog is called kiwi because when we got him he had a nz shape on his paw and he is black and white


we found out 4 hrs later ther we were going to nz aswell


----------



## lisa5 (Jan 4, 2011)

Pygmy bearded- Spyro (from the game Spyro the Dragon)
Bearded- Priscilla (as in Priscilla queen of the desert)
Bredli- Toblerone (cause his colours sort of remind me of the chocolate (more brown and cream) and his nature is awesome)
Spotted- Ruby (just because)


----------

